# Έκαστος τον οβολόν του



## mimiskat (Jan 17, 2012)

Παιδιά, καλησπέρα,

μία ερώτηση. Το "'έκαστος τον οβολόν του" πώς μεταφράζεται; Εγώ σκέφτηκα το each of his mite, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι σωστό.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2012)

Ανάλογα με το τι θες να πεις, εγώ σκέφτηκα no donation is too small.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Γεια σου, καλωσήρθες. Το _mite_ το ξέρω κυρίως στη βιβλική του διατύπωση, _the widow's mite_:

*the widow's mite*
a small monetary contribution from someone who is poor: _this is indeed the widow’s mite—it’s a whole shilling I’m giving you_.
[Origin: with biblical allusion to Mark 12:43] ODE

Άλλα παραδείγματα:
We are at our most thankful when we feel least deserving; and at our most virtuous when we give our 'widow's mite'.
Like many people hearing about this event I should like to contribute my widow's mite and wonder to whom I should send it.

Για το «έκαστος τον οβολό του» μου βγαίνει ένα φλύαρο *All should contribute according to their circumstances* ή _We should all contribute what we can_. Το _mite_ δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί έτσι που το λες. Θα έλεγα _Let's all give our widow's mite_.

Αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ, εκεί που πάει, και η πρόταση της SBE. Θα πέσουν κι άλλες αν έχεις υπομονή.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

All donations, even the smallest ones, accepted.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 17, 2012)

Every little bit helps.


----------



## cougr (Jan 18, 2012)

Και το παρεμφερές: Whatever you can spare.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

...
Any contribution (is) welcome.



cougr said:


> Και το παρεμφερές: Whatever you can spare.



Brother, can you spare a dime.  Brotragedy.


----------



## cougr (Jan 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> Brotragedy.



Reminds me of an article I was reading not so long ago regarding the Greek bromantic tragedy featuring ΓΑΠ and Samaras.


----------



## mimiskat (Jan 18, 2012)

Πρώτα, πρώτα σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Και εγώ σκέφτηκα κάτι απλό, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι πρόκειται για λογοτεχνική μετάφραση η οποίά συνεχίζει ως εξής: "δεν ήταν φράση που την έλεγε χωρίς να την πολυκαταλαβαίνει. Ήξερε γράμματα ο Στάθης. Κάποια φεγγάρια πήγε και στο Πανεπιστήμιο, στην Αθήνα." Γι'αυτο το λόγο σκέφτηκα, ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε και αυτό να αποδοθεί με έναν τρόπο, ώστε να φαίνεται ότι είναι μια κάπως πιο "επίσημη" έκφραση. Ουμφ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, κάτι που να τελειώνει με «give the widow's mite» (π.χ. _We can all give the widow's mite_) δείχνει, πώς να το κάνουμε, κάποιο επίπεδο μόρφωσης, αλλά έχει σημασία να κάθεται καλά στη ροή του κειμένου.


----------



## cougr (Jan 18, 2012)

Also,_ Giveth what thou mayst spareth_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2012)

Θα κάνουμε τον αγγλόφωνο αναγνώστη να πιστέψει ότι ο μέσος Έλληνας που «πήγε κι από το πανεπιστήμιο» (προσοχή: «πήγε», όχι «έβγαλε») έχει ένα απίστευτο γλωσσικό οπλοστάσιο! (Να έλεγε το κείμενο ότι «περνούσε τακτικά από τη Λεξιλογία», άλλο πράγμα θα ήταν βέβαια.)


----------



## Philip (Jan 19, 2012)

cougr said:


> Also,_ Giveth what thou mayst spareth_.



Μάλλον όχι - τα giveth και spareth είναι γ' πρόσωπο.


----------



## cougr (Jan 19, 2012)

Philip said:


> Μάλλον όχι - τα giveth και spareth είναι γ' πρόσωπο.



Too right Philip. Let's try again: _Give what thou canst spare._(but not what ye canst not affordeth).


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Μα τι σ' έχει πιάσει με τα αρχαία; (Not what thou canst afford, υποθέτω.)


----------



## cougr (Jan 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μα τι σ' έχει πιάσει με τα αρχαία; (Not what thou canst afford, υποθέτω.)



Επειδή το *έκαστος τον όβολον του* πρόκειται για αρχαία φράση και επειδή δεν μπορούσα να σκεφτώ κάποια "επίσημη" εκδοχή στα αγγλικά, όπως απαιτούσε το περιεχόμενο, το 'ριξα στα αρχαϊκά.

Not what thou canst afford = Not what you can afford.

but not what ye canst not afford = but not what you cannot afford.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Ναι, ξέχασα το _not_, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει με το τρίτο πρόσωπο.


----------



## cougr (Jan 19, 2012)

Το διόρθωσα.


----------

